# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Fije Bari - Uollt Uitman

## Diabolis

Një pjesë e tyre janë përkthyer e botuar në 1956 prej mjeshtrit Skënder Luarasi, e ribotuar në 1997 (Argeta - LMG). Ato që nuk janë tek ribotimi që kam para syve, e besoj dhe tek botimi i parë, po nis e i përkthej me nge, sepse janë gati dy herë më shumë si numur. WW ju deshën 36 vjet ti plotësonte...
Duke përkthyer e shpjeguar ndonjë gjë të veçantë.

Botimi në anglisht ku do mbështetem ka marrë për bazë publikimin e fundit në të gjallë të WW, të Fije Bari në vitin 1891-1892, e ka hollësi për poezitë dhe paragrafet e shtuara apo të hequra nga një botim në tjetrin prej të parit në vitin 1855. Ndryshimet janë botuar prej Universiteti të Nju Jorkut në 1965 vite mbas përkthimit shqip.

Po e nis me Mbishkrimin, i cili shfaqet tek faqja e titullit në botimet e 1876, 1882 dhe 1891-1892 ndërsa mungon tek botimet 1881 dhe 1883-1884 si dhe në shqip.


Epigram

Eja, tha Shpirti im,
Të tilla vargje për Trupin tim të shkruajmë, (se ne jemi një,)
Që kur mbas vdekjes të kthehem padukshëm,
A, larg, larg prej këndej, në sfera të tjera,
Atje me ndonjë grup shoqsh psalme të rinis,
(për dheun e Tokës së pluguar, pemët, erërat, dallgët e trazuara,)
Gjithmonë me një qeshje të gëzuar do qëndroj,
Gjithmonë dhe përgjithmonë vargjet të zotërojnë - porsi, më parë, unë këtu dhe tani,
Duke kënduar për Shpirtin dhe Trupin, ju jap atyre emrin tim,
Walt Whitman

----------


## Diabolis

Përkthimi në shqip nis me Veten Këndoj ashtu si në anglisht. Më pas rendi nuk ruhet askund, kemi një ndërthurje të vendeve që poezitë zënë në përkthim (ribotimi i 1997).
E dyta sipas origjinalit: 

Ndërsa përsiatja në qetësi

Ndërsa përsiatja në qetësi,
Përmbys mbi poemat e mia, shqyrtoja, ndalja gjatë,
Një Fantomë u ngrit para meje me pamje të pabesë,
E tmerrshme në bukuri, moshë dhe fuqi,
Gjeniu i poetëve i vendeve të vjetra,
Si nga mua drejtuar sytë porsi flakë,
Me gisht duke dëftyer shumë këngë të pavdekshme,
Dhe zë kërcënues, Çkëndon ti? ajo tha,
A nuk e di se ka vetëm një temë për bardët e përjetshëm?
Dhe kjo është tema e Luftës, fati i betejave,
Bërja e ushtarëve të përkryer.
Ashtu qoftë, atëhere ja ktheva,
Dhe unë Hije mendjemadhe këndoj luftë, dhe më të gjatën e më të madhen se këdo,
Zhvilluar në librin tim me fat të kthyeshëm, beteja, përparime 
dhe tërheqje, fitore me të shtyrë dhe hezitim,
(E, qartë më duket, ose aq mirë sa qartë, të paktën) fusha
bota,
për jetë a vdekje, për Trupin dhe Shpirtin e përjetshëm,
Hap sytë, se erdha, tja them këngëve të betejave,
Unë mbi të gjithë përkrah ushtarë guximtarë.

----------


## Dita

Po sikur ne poezine e dyte ne vend te "Fantome" te vije "Fantazme"?

----------


## Diabolis

Të dyja janë me rrënjë të huaj dhe WW thotë m'u shfaq një Phantom e jo një Phantasm. Në vargjet më tej ai pothuaj e përveçëson emrin e përdorur.
Koha nga postimi i parë tek i dyti është koha që e përktheva.
Për të gjitha do ngucem tek një orë për poezi, nuk kam kohë, janë drejt e në të pastër...

...se para nja dy ditësh m'u prish sërish kompjuteri (nuk ra rrufe kësaj here)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

i paskam marre mesysh une  :buzeqeshje:   se...

...me pelqen Walt Whitman--shume!

----------


## Diabolis

Për çështjen e vjetër

Për çështjen e vjetër!
Ti e pashoqja, dëshirantja, çështja e mirë,
Ti e rrepta, e pamëshirshmja, ide e ëmbël,
E pavdekshme mes kohrash, racash, vendesh,
Mbas një lufte të padëgjuar të trishtë, luftë madhështore për ty,
( Mendoj se gjithë lufta në kohë vërtet u luftua, dhe gjithmonë vërtet do të 
luftohet  për ty,) 
Një luftë O ushtarë jo qëllim në vetvete,
Larg, larg sa më ska qëndron qetë duke pritur pas, tani të përparojë në
këtë libër.)
Ti rruzull prej shumë rruzujsh!
Ti parim vlues! Ti bërthamë e fshehtë e mirëmbajtur! Ti 
Qëndër!
Rreth teje si ide lufta vërtitet,
Me gjithë zëmërimin dhe lojën e vrullshme të çështjeve,
(Me përfundime të shpërndara për nja tre mijë vitet që vijnë,)
Këto këndime për ty, - libri im dhe lufta janë një,
Shkrirë në atë shpirt unë dhe çështë imja, si pjesmarrje varur në ty,
Si timoni boshteve të tij kthen, ky libër jo qëllim në vetvete,
Rreth idesë për ty.

----------


## Diabolis

Hijet

Takova një profet,
Që kalonte zhurmat dhe gjërat e botës,
Fushat e artit dhe mësimit, kënaqsisë, ndijimit,
Për të mbledhur hijet.

Fut në psallmet e tua më tha ai,
Jo më orën e mëdyshtë as ditën, as pjesë, copë, fut,
Fut para gjithçkaje si dritë për të gjitha dhe këngëprijëse për to,
Atë të hijeve.

Sa terri ngrihet,
Në rritjen, rrotullimin e rrethit,
Në pjekjen dhe shkrirjen në fund, (që sigurish nis sërish,)
Hije! Hije!

Sa ndryshuesi,
Në materiale, ndryshime, shkërmoqje, rilidhje,
Dhe atelierët, punishtet hyjnore,
Përdorin hije.

Shiko, unë ose ti,
Një grua, burrë, a shtet, i njohur a i panjohur,
E kujtojmë me pasuri të qëndrueshme, fuqi, që bukuri ndërton,
Në të vërtetë ndërton hije.

Monedha e zhdukur,
Krijesë e trillit të një aritisti a studimeve të gjata të dijetarit,
Është grackë luftëtari, martiri, apo heroi,
Të stisë hijen e tij.

Nga çdo jetë njerëzore,
(Grimcat grumbullohen, ngjiten, asnjë mendim, ndjenjë, bëmë, slihet jashtë,)
E gjitha e madhe a e vogël mblidhet, shtohet,
Në hijen e saj.

E vjetra, e vjetra nxitje,
Bazohet në kulmet e lashta, dëgjo, kulmet e reja më të larta,
Nga shkenca dhe modernja ende shtyhen
Nga të vjetrat e të vjetrat nxitje, hijet.

E tashmja tani dhe këtu,
E Amerikës së zënë, gëluese, rrote të ndërlikuar,
Bashkimi dhe veçimi po aty buron,
Hijet e të sotmes.

Ata me të shkuar,
Tokash të firuara, prej çdo sundimi mbretërish matanë detit,
Pushtonjësis të vjetër, fushatash të vjetra, vozitje detarësh të vjetër,
Hijeve ju bashkohen.

Bollëku, begatia, fasadat,
Shtresat e maleve, baltrat, shkëmbinjtë, pemët gjigande,
Kudolindur, kudodergjur, gjatë rrojnë, të shkojnë,
Hijet përjetrrojnë.

Të lartmet, mahnitset, dalldisëset,
Të dukshme përveç mitrës së tyre,
Prirjet rruzulluese të derdhin e derdhin e derdhin,
Të fuqishmen hije-tokë.

Gjithë hapësira, gjithë koha,
(Yjet, turbullimet e tmerrshme të diejve,
shfryjnë, plandosen, mbarojnë, shërbejnë më gjatë a më shkurtër,)
mbyshur vetëm me hije.

Miriadat e pandjeshme,
Oqeanet e pafund ku lumenjtë zbrazen,
Identitetet e lira të pafundta veçuar, si vështrimi,
E vërteta e realiteteve, hije.

As kjo botë,
As këto gjithësi, ato gjithësi,
Thonë dhe mbaron, gjithë përjetësia e jetës së jetës,
Hije, hije.

Përtej leksioneve të tua profesor i dijshëm,
Përtej kqyrjes së mprehtë të teleskopit a spektroskopit tënd, përtej gjithë
Matematikave,
Përtej gjithë kirurgjisë të mjekëve, anatomisë, përtej kimistit me
Kiminë e tij,
Qënësitë e qënësive, hijet.

Të pafiksuarat ende fiksuar,
Gjithmonë do jenë, kanë qënë dhe janë,
Duke fshirë të tashmen në të ardhmen pafund,
Hije, hije, hije.

Profeti dhe bardi,
Do të mbajnë vetvetet, në pikat më të larta,
Do të ndërmjetësojnë në Modernen, Demokraci, shpjegojnë ende atyre
Zotin dhe hijet.

Dhe ti shpirti im,
Gëzueshëm, papushim ushtron, dinjitar,
Dëshira jote bollshëm u ushqye më në fund, përgatitur të takojë,
Shoqt e tu, hijet.

Trupi yt i përhershëm,
Trupin përgjon atje brenda trupit tënd,
Domethënja e vetme e formës së artit tënd, unë reali vetë,
Një imazh, një hije.

Këngët e tua të vërteta sjanë në këngët e tua,
Pa sforcime të veçanta për tu kënduar, asnjë për të,
Por nga gjithë çrezulton, ngrihet prej fundit dhe gëlon,
Një rreth plotrruzullor hije.

----------


## Diabolis

Për të këndoj

Për të këndoj,
E ngre të tashmen mbi të shkuarën,
(Si ndonjë pemë shekullore prej rrënjëve të saj, e tashmja mbi të shkuarën,)
Me kohë dhe hapësirë ja zgjeroj dhe shkrij ligjet e pavdekshme,
Ta bëj atë prej tyre dhe ligj në vetvete.

----------


## Diabolis

Fillimi i studimeve të mia

Hapi i parë kur filloj studimet më kënaq aq shumë,
Faktet e vogla të gjegjshme, këto forma, fuqia e lëvizjes,
Insekti a kafsha më e fundit, ndijimet, vështrimi, dashuria,
Hapi i parë e them më trondit dhe kënaq aq shumë,
Kam shkuar vrullshëm dhe vrullshëm dëshiroj të shkoj më tej,
Por ndal dhe sorollatem gjithë kohën të këndoj për të në këngë dalldisëse.

----------


## Diabolis

Filluesit

Si janë pjellë ata mbi botë, (shfaqur 
kohë mbas kohe,)
Sa të dashur dhe tmerrues janë ata për botën,
Sa i përshtaten vetes aq shumë sa askujt  çfarë
paradoksi shfaq mosha e tyre,
Si ja u kthejnë njerëzit, ende pa i njohur,
Si ka në të diçka të pamëshirshme me fatin e tyre kohërave,
Si gjithë kohërat keqzgjedhin sendet për miklimin dhe
shpërblimin e tyre,
Dhe si i njëjti çmim i pandryshueshëm duhet ende të paguhet
për të njëjtën blerje të madhe.

----------


## Diabolis

Në udhëtime përmes Shteteve

Në udhëtimet përmes Shteteve që fillojmë,
(Ej përmes botës, nxitur nga këto këngë,
Duke lundruar qysh tash në çdo tokë, në çdo det,)
Ne nxënësit e vullnetshëm të gjithçkaje, mësuesit e gjithçkaje, dashnorët e gjithçkaje.

Kemi parë stinët të zhvoshkin vetvetet dhe
shkojnë,
Dhe kemi thënë, Pse nuk mundet një burrë a një grua të bëjë aq shumë
Sa stinët, të lëngëzojë aq shumë?

Ne rrojmë për pak në çdo qytet a qytezë,
Kalojmë përmes Kanadasë, Verilindjes luginës së gjërë
të Misisipit, dhe shteteve Jugorë,
Ne i trajtojmë në kushte të barabarta këdo prej shteteve,
Ne i bëjmë gjyqin vetvetes dhe ftojmë burra dhe gra të dëgjojnë,
Ne i themi vetvetes, Mbaj mend, mos u tremb, ji i çelët, shpalle
trupin dhe shpirtin,
Jeto për pak dhe shko, ji bujar, i përmbajtur, i dlirë,
tërheqës,
Dhe lëngëzimi yt atëhere të të kthehet si ju kthehet stinëve,
Dhe të jetë aq i shumtë sa i stinëve.

----------


## Diabolis

Savantizëm (Diturizëm)

Andej ndërsa vështroj shoh çdo përfundim dhe lavdi që tërheq veten
dhe ngroh vezë, gjithmonë me përkushtim,
Andej orët, muajt, vitet  andej tregjet, marrveshjet,
ndërmarrjet, bile dhe minuta më e fundit,
Andej jeta e përditshme, fjalimi, enët, politikat, njerëzit,
pronësitë;
Andej ne gjithashtu, unë me fijet dhe këngët, besueshëm, mahnitshëm,
Si një atë tek i ati kur shkon merr me vete fëmijët e tij.

----------


## Diabolis

Anija niset

Shiko, detin e çliruar,
Në gji të tij një anije niset, ka shpalosur gjithë velat, ka hapur bile
dhe velëhënat,
Bajraku fluturon lart teksa ajo shpejton ajo shpejton aq hijerëndë 
ndën valët gariste shtyp përpara,
Ato e rrethojnë anijen me lëvizje rrethuese të shkëlqyeshme dhe
shkumbë.

----------


## Diabolis

Çvend është ngujuar?

Çvend është ngujuar, dhe më kot përpiqet të çajë rrethimin?
Shiko, dërgoj në atë vend një komandant, të urtë, trim, të pavdekshëm,
Dhe me të kuaj e këmbësori, dhe radhë me topa,
Dhe topçinj, më vdeksit që shtinë ndonjëherë armë.

----------


## Diabolis

Ende njërit i këndoj

Ende njërit i këndoj,
(Njërit, prej kundërshtish bërë,) i përkushtoj Kombësinë,
Lë në të revoltë, (O e drejtë e fshehtë e kryengritjes! O
zjarr i pashuar i domosdoshëm!)

----------


## Diabolis

Lexuesit

Lexuesit jetë regëtuese dhe krenari dhe dashuri njëlloj si unë,
Prandaj për ty psallmet në vazhdim.


Pasojne starting from paumanok dhe song of myself perkthyera nga S.L.

Ne vazhdim nga cikli Children of Adam,

Në Kopësht Bota

Në kopësht bota ngrihet sënjëzi
Çifte të fuqishme, bija, bij, sa nisin
Dashurinë, jetën e trupave të tyre, qëllim dhe qënësi,
Kurshtar këtu mbërthej ringjalljen time mbas gjumit,
Qarqe rrotulluese në fshirjen  e tyre të gjërë më kanë sjellë
Sërish,
Dashuror, të pjekur, gjith të bukur në mua, gjithmahnitëse,
Gjymtyrët e mia dhe zjarri drithërues që përherë luan ndër to,
për arsyet, më të mahnitshme,
Jetësor unë kqyr dhe depërtoj më tej,
Kënaqur me të tashmen, kënaqur me të shkuarën,
Krah meje a nga mbas Eva më pason,
Ose para, dhe unë e ndjek atë po njësoj. 


Një femër më pret

Një femër më pret, ajo ka gjithçka, asgjë ska mangut,
Por të gjitha mungojnë nëse seksi mungon, apo lëngështimi i
mashkullit të duhur mungon.

Seksi ka gjithçka trupat, shpirtrat,
Qëllimet, provat, pastërtitë, brishtësitë, rrjedhimet, shpalljet,
Këngët, urdhërat, shëndetin, krenarinë, fshehtësinë mëmësore,
qumështin seminal, 
Gjithë shpresat, përfitimet, shpërblimet, gjithë dëshirat, dashuritë,
bukuritë, kënaqsitë e botës.
Gjithë qeveritarët, gjykatsit, zotat, njerzit e pasuar të botës,
Janë mbajtur në seks si pjesë e tij dhe përligjje e tij.

Pa pasur turp mashkulli që pëlqej e di dhe pranon
lezetin e seksit të tij,
Pa pasur turp femra që pëlqej e di dhe pranon të sajin.

Tani do ta largoj veten nga femrat pandjenja,
Do të shkoj të rri me atë që pret për mua, dhe me ato
femra që ju vlon gjaku dhe me ngopin,
E shoh se ato më kuptojnë dhe nuk më kundërshtojnë,
E shoh se me to ja vlen, do të jem bashkëshorti më i fuqishëm
për ato gra.

Ato sjanë një grimë më pak se unë,
Ato janë pjekur në fytyrë nga diejt shkëlqyes dhe erërat shfryse,
Ato dinë si të notojnë, vozitin, kalërojnë, munden, qëllojnë, rendin, ndezin,
tërhiqen, përparojnë, mbahen, mbrojnë vetvetet,
Ato janë deri në fund në të drejtën e tyre  ato janë të qeta, të kthejllta,
Të mirëzotëruarat e vetveteve.

Ju tërheq afër meje, ju femra,
Dhe nuk ju lë të shkoni, do tju bëj mirë,
Unë jam për ju, dhe ju për mua, jo vetëm për mirësinë tonë,
por për mirësi të të tjerëve,
Mbështjellë ndër ju flejnë me të mëdhenjtë heronj dhe bardë,
Ata spranojnë të zgjohen nga prekja e çdo burri përveç meje.

Jam unë, ju femra, që e bëj si di,
Jam i ashpër, djegës, i madh, i pathyeshëm, por ju dashuroj,
Nuk ju lëndoj aspak më shumë se sa është e domosdoshme për ju,
E derdh lëndën të nis bij dhe bija të aftë për këto Shtete,
E shtyp me ngadalë muskulin e pahijshëm,
E shtrëngoj veten në përmbushje, nuk i dëgjoj përgjërimet,
Guxoj mostërheqjen derisa të derdh çka për aq gjatë
është grumbulluar brenda meje.

Përmes jush unë shter lumenjtë e ndrydhur të vetes,
Në ju mbështjell njëmijë vitet që vijnë,
Tek ju shartoj shartesat më të dashura të miat dhe të
Amerikës,
Pikat që pikëloj mbi ju do të rrisin vajza të rrepta dhe atlete,
artistë, muzikantë dhe këngëtarë të rinj,
Bebat që atësoj mbi ju do të atësojnë beba kur tu vijë radha,
Unë do të kërkoj meshkuj dhe femra të përkryera nga timet dashuri-
shpenza,
Unë do ti pres ata të ndërfuten me të tjerë, ashtu si unë dhe ju
ndërfutemi tani,
Unë do ti llogaris frutat e rrebesheve shkulmore të tyre, ashtu si
Llogaris frutat e rrebesheve shkulmore që jap tani,
Unë do të shoh për të korra të dashura nga lindja, jeta, vdekja,
pavdeksia, që po mbjell aq dashurisht tani.

----------


## Diabolis

Një orë çmendurisë dhe gëzimit

Një orë çmendurisë dhe gëzimit! O tërbim! O mos më pengoni!
(Çështë kjo që më çliron kështu në stuhi?
Çkuptim kanë britmat e mia mes shkreptimash dhe erërash kërdisëse?)

O të pi jermin fshehtësor më thellë se cilido burrë!
O dhimbje të egra dhembshurore! (I lë trashëgim tek ju
fëmijët e mi,
Ja u them ato ju, për arsye, O dhëndër dhe nuse.)
O të jepem tek ju kushdo qofshi, dhe ju të më jepeni mua
për kundërshti të botës!
O të kthehem në Parajsë! O ndrojtje dhe feminitet!
O tju tërheq pranë, të mbjell në ju për herë të parë buzët
e një burri të vendosur.

O gjëzë, nyje e trefishtë, pus i thellë dhe i errët, gjith
i zgjidhur dhe ndriçuar!
O të nxitojmë ku ka hapësirë të mjaftë dhe ajër të mjaftë më në fund!
Të shkarkohemi prej lidhjeve dhe traditave të shkuara, unë prej timeve
dhe ju prej tuajave!
Të gjejmë një të re moskokëçarse në pamendim me më të mirat e
Natyrës!
Të kemi të hequr shtupën nga goja e njërit!
Të ndjej si sot a tjetër ditë që jam aq plotësor sa jam.

O diçka e paprovuar! diçka në shtangie!
Të arratisem plotësisht prej spirancave dhe mbajtëseve të të tjerëve!
Të ngas i lirë! të dashuroj i lirë! të përplasem pakujdes dhe rrezikshëm!
Ta rrethoj shkatërimin me tallje, me ftesa!
Të ngjitem, të kërcej në qiejt e dashurisë shënuar për mua!
Të ngrihem andej me shpirtin tim të dehur!
Të humbas nëse mundet kjo!
Të mëkoj kusurin e jetës me një orë ngopje dhe lirie!
Me një orë të shkurtër çmendurie dhe gëzimi.

----------


## Diabolis

Prej oqeanit rrotullues turmës

Prej oqeanit rrotullues turmës erdhi një pikëz butësisht tek unë,
Duke pëshpëritur, të dashuroj, së shpejti do vdes,
Kam udhëtuar një rrugë të gjatë vetëm të të shoh të të prek,
E smund të vdisja pa të parë ty një herë,
Por frigohesha se mbas kësaj ndoshta të humbisja.

Tani ne u takuam, u pamë, jemi të sigurt,
Kthehu në paqe në oqean e dashur,
Edhe unë jam pjesë e atij oqeani e dashur, ne nuk jemi aq shumë
të ndarë,
Vë re shtjellën e madhe, kohezionin e gjithçkaje, sa e përkryer!
Por si për ty, për mua, deti i papërballueshëm do të na ndajë,
Por në na mbarttë të veçuar për një orë, nuk mund të na mbartë të veçuar
përgjithmonë;
Mos humb durimin  pak pushim  dije se e përshëndes ajrin,
oqeanin dhe tokën,
Çdo ditë në perëndim për hiret e tua të shtrenjta e dashur.

----------


## Diabolis

O himen! O himenë!

O himen! O himenë! përse me torturon kështu?
O përse me djeg vetëm për një çast të shpejtë?
Pse nuk vazhdon më? O pse tani pushon?
Sepse po të vazhdoje përtej çastit të shpejtë
së afërmi do më vrisje padyshim?

----------


## Diabolis

Sytha portokalli me postë nga Florida

Një provë më e pakët se e Volterit të vjetër, por më e madhja,
Provë e kohës së sotme, dhe tëndja, shtrirjes tëndë të gjërë, Amerikë,
Në kasollen time të thjeshtë veriore, jashtë me re dhe borë,
Më erdhën të ruajtura për njëmijë milje përmbi tokë dhe rrjedhë,
Disa tre ditëshe qëkur në dheun e tyre jetën lastarin,
Tani ja ëmbëlsinë e tyre mes dhomës time përhapin,
Një tufë me sytha portokalli me postë nga Florida.

----------

